# mac mixing medium



## Tabby (Mar 27, 2005)

How much does a bottle of mixing medium cost? Does it make a big difference when use with pigments? Can I mix it with eye shadows?


----------



## martygreene (Mar 27, 2005)

Someone else JUST posted about this earlier today:

http://specktra.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3245


----------



## Tabby (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks. Did you try to mix glycerine with water to get mixing medium? Does it works as good as mixing medium?


----------



## Janice (Mar 27, 2005)

Let's keep Q's on these topics together so it's easier to reference for people looking for / answering this information.


----------

